# I'm not sure this is in the right page...



## Bree McQuilty (Feb 10, 2007)

Does anyone know the lines of Marko Z Blatenskeho Zamku? I am a little lost as I looked him up on pedigree database and it said a litter mate of his is Majka z Blatenskeho zamku but on the copy of pedigree I have it says Majka is his grandmother. Can 2 dogs be registered with the same name? If not, how can his grandmother be his sibling if they were born from same litter?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

There's a lot of mistakes on pdb lately. It could just be that someone has (either deliberately or accidentally) changed your dog's pedigree. I'm having that problem with Jak's pedigree as well. I've contacted his breeder to see if they might have a true 6-7 generation pedigree that I can have a copy of so I can try to fix it, but even when I tried to fix what I knew was wrong based on the 5 generation pedigree I have, it wouldn't let me. Jak now has a bunch of show dogs in the 6th generation (I think) of his pedigree, that were born in 2004 and forward. :roll: :roll:


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

I have noticed several mistakes also I saw someone putting tha their dogs was a son or fero and esthra tiekerhook but the dog was born in 2005. I mean I have heard of frozen semen(although none of fero) but I mean it has to be wrong since I dont believe there are any frozen esthra eggs floaing around if that is even posiible. I think they need some way to verify that the pedigrees being posted are correct, but I guess that is why it is not that reliable of a resource. Greg


----------



## Bree McQuilty (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks,

I thought I'd ask here how reliable pdb is before I query the breeder.


----------



## John Haudenshield (Sep 18, 2006)

*Marko z Bz*

There appears to be two Marko's.

The younger Marko (on Chris Jones' website) is out of Grim z Ps.

The older Marko (Majka's littermate) is out of Kass Furstendamm.

This is not totally unusual in the Czech kennels. There are two Baron z Ps, two Tom z Ps, etc...

The Pedigree Database is built by the gerenal public and does not have all dogs in it and is not always 100% correct.

John Haudenshield


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

My stud dog has the older Marko, top center for the details.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Daryl, how much does Ciro weigh? What have his pups been growing up to weigh? Love that dog.


----------



## Bree McQuilty (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Daryl,

That makes a world of difference.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Ciro has fluctuated between 80 to 90 pounds, depending on females in heat or weather season. I don't have alot of data on his pups, but this one was 75 lbs. at one year old.


----------

